# Women's safety



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)

I wanted to create this thread, I had already talked about this in the past but I want to redo one thread because it is important.
Women are sometimes prey and they do not realize it.
Like when you go shopping you do not know that you can be followed when you are alone and then when you go to your car and that from the store that you are followed and you can be attacked to your car even in daylight.
As a friend of mine came to my house this summer and she left my house to go to her car, I escorted her to the gate, it had a shadow to hide who was watching, I told her; you have to be careful that I told her, she told me, but you're right.
Do you have an opinion about this subject, or an experience?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 28, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## petro (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> I wanted to create this thread, I had already talked about this in the past but I want to redo one thread because it is important.
> Women are sometimes prey and they do not realize it.
> Like when you go shopping you do not know that you can be followed when you are alone and then when you go to your car and that from the store that you are followed and you can be attacked to your car even in daylight.
> As a friend of mine came to my house this summer and she left my house to go to her car, I escorted her to the gate, it had a shadow to hide who was watching, I told her; you have to be careful that I told her, she told me, but you're right.
> Do you have an opinion about this subject, or an experience?


It is always good to be aware of your surroundings, for a lot of reasons but you can practice becoming more adept at situational awareness.  Also, don't be afraid to be obviously scanning your environment or making eye contact with those around you:
Situational Awareness: A Key to Your Safety | HuffPost


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 28, 2019)

Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to create this thread, I had already talked about this in the past but I want to redo one thread because it is important.
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to create this thread, I had already talked about this in the past but I want to redo one thread because it is important.
> ...


Thanks for the link, and as Damaged Eagle says
do not trust anyone, like for the same friend who opened her door to two strangers at 11:00 pm, she saw no problem and told me not to see the evil everywhere, she was "lucky" if I can say, it is not a question of seeing evil everywhere but it is a question of common sense, it is my opinion.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.


True, I already have martial arts but a man is stronger physically, it is rather the cunning and foresight which is one of the best asset of a woman


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.







Because it requires years to master.  A woman can master the use of a firearm in a week.  Can become proficient in a month  And an expert in a year.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.


Sure women should learn how to fight but what happens when a man my size who also has been trained in the discipline of Aikido?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 30, 2019)

westwall said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.
> ...



Martial arts is not a sure thing, granted. But training should start early. I think a few years of training should be enough to fend off a certain percentage of attacks.

I don't like the idea of everyone walking around with guns, but women are the most vulnerable in society and it perhaps should be considered in some areas. It's funny, though. On a thread about the idiot in Chicago who was harassing the woman wearing a Puerto Rico shirt and was physically approach her, I asked whether she could have shot him pursuant to the "stand your ground" theory and the gun nuts refused to answer. If this had happened in Florida, the guy could have been six feet under rather than in jail.


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...








You don't need a SYG law to defend yourself from a violent attack.   If a person confronts you, and you have a legit fear for your well being,  shoot him.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 30, 2019)

I've always been pissed at the portrayal of women in movies and on television as dingbats who stand around screaming with their knuckles in their mouths when something is going down and who slap-fight attackers. How about balling your fist and giving an attacker a good, solid punch in the jaw, kick him, go for his eyes and his crotch. How many times have I seen a woman in a movie just standing there upset while her honey is rolling around on the floor with some attacker, when she had a nice fireplace poker right behind her or a heavy lamp, or why not just jump the attacker herself?

There seems to have been a concerted effort to keep women from realizing their full potential, instead of being perpetually vulnerable. Somebody out there likes perpetual vulnerability. It's sick.

Then there are the idiots in the Roman Catholic Church, who made a saint out of a girl who chose death rather than being raped, which sent an entirely wrong message. Why would dying be better than being raped? Better to live through an attack and live to tell about it. Oh, don't get me started!


----------



## August West (Sep 30, 2019)

petro said:


> View attachment 281759 View attachment 281760


Toddler Shoots Mom With Gun He Found in Her Purse at Walmart


----------



## petro (Sep 30, 2019)

August West said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 281759 View attachment 281760
> ...


That is on her.
Any responsible owner would always be aware of keeping their weapon out of reach. Or any dangerous object in the house.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thats how I feel about it


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.
> ...


You ...genderist, you!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I've always been pissed at the portrayal of women in movies and on television as dingbats who stand around screaming with their knuckles in their mouths when something is going down and who slap-fight attackers. How about balling your fist and giving an attacker a good, solid punch in the jaw, kick him, go for his eyes and his crotch. How many times have I seen a woman in a movie just standing there upset while her honey is rolling around on the floor with some attacker, when she had a nice fireplace poker right behind her or a heavy lamp, or why not just jump the attacker herself?
> 
> There seems to have been a concerted effort to keep women from realizing their full potential, instead of being perpetually vulnerable. Somebody out there likes perpetual vulnerability. It's sick.
> 
> Then there are the idiots in the Roman Catholic Church, who made a saint out of a girl who chose death rather than being raped, which sent an entirely wrong message. Why would dying be better than being raped? Better to live through an attack and live to tell about it. Oh, don't get me started!


Because women just won't.  I once taught a class in self defense to women.  Mentally, emotionally, they by and large either won't do anything or choke at the last minute.   For these women I say take your pants off and lay down.  If you fight back and then choke you will be beaten to death.  If you have a weapon, keys, a rat tail comb, a cat claw, use it.  Put his eye out.  Slice his balls off.  But no.  Women don't want to hurt any one.  The sight of blood makes them queasy.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I've always been pissed at the portrayal of women in movies and on television as dingbats who stand around screaming with their knuckles in their mouths when something is going down and who slap-fight attackers. How about balling your fist and giving an attacker a good, solid punch in the jaw, kick him, go for his eyes and his crotch. How many times have I seen a woman in a movie just standing there upset while her honey is rolling around on the floor with some attacker, when she had a nice fireplace poker right behind her or a heavy lamp, or why not just jump the attacker herself?
> 
> There seems to have been a concerted effort to keep women from realizing their full potential, instead of being perpetually vulnerable. Somebody out there likes perpetual vulnerability. It's sick.
> 
> Then there are the idiots in the Roman Catholic Church, who made a saint out of a girl who chose death rather than being raped, which sent an entirely wrong message. Why would dying be better than being raped? Better to live through an attack and live to tell about it. Oh, don't get me started!


Sounds like you haven’t watched an action flick in quite some time. Nowadays films show women routinely defying the laws of physics going toe to toe with men twice if not three times their size... And not getting flattened in seconds. Funnier still in many of these films they have the smaller woman whooping the much larger guys ass. It’s a real hoot!


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2019)

drifter said:


>



Excellent! It makes me really angry when people talk about wearing burkas, not only the Taliban overseas, but also the asswipes in the U.S. who use this threat to women to try to convince women to support right-wing, anti-Muslim, and white-supremacist causes here in the U.S. and Britain. A burka can hide an AR-15 and hundreds of rounds. It is way over time that we women start fighting back. I don't like saying that. I don't like violence. But have you ever noticed that news reports from war-torn areas always include women crying and pleading for help. What is notable is that these people are the only ones in the area who are not armed.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been pissed at the portrayal of women in movies and on television as dingbats who stand around screaming with their knuckles in their mouths when something is going down and who slap-fight attackers. How about balling your fist and giving an attacker a good, solid punch in the jaw, kick him, go for his eyes and his crotch. How many times have I seen a woman in a movie just standing there upset while her honey is rolling around on the floor with some attacker, when she had a nice fireplace poker right behind her or a heavy lamp, or why not just jump the attacker herself?
> ...



This is why the way women are conditioned has to change. We are conditioned by society, religion, and fairy tales to be screaming little wussies fainting at the sight of blood, waiting for a man to save us. Yet Kurdish women are out there actually fighting ISIS on the ground. They are street fighters and snipers. In WWII, the best sniper with the most kills in the Russian army was a woman. Women of the French Resistance took the battle to the Nazis in their cities. "Dr. Ruth" was a sniper in Israel.

The thing is to teach women that it is okay to fight, and if your life or the lives of loved ones are at stake, fight harder. We are the lionesses of the species, yet we've been taught to be little kittens. No more bunk like the Roman Catholic Church making a saint out of a girl who chose to die rather than being raped and living to tell about it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been pissed at the portrayal of women in movies and on television as dingbats who stand around screaming with their knuckles in their mouths when something is going down and who slap-fight attackers. How about balling your fist and giving an attacker a good, solid punch in the jaw, kick him, go for his eyes and his crotch. How many times have I seen a woman in a movie just standing there upset while her honey is rolling around on the floor with some attacker, when she had a nice fireplace poker right behind her or a heavy lamp, or why not just jump the attacker herself?
> ...



I'm happy to see it. At least, these flicks are showing girls not to be screamin' little mimi's, but to fight back, instead. If you are going to lose in the end, at least go down fighting.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 3, 2019)

Be aware of your surroundings!  Never roll down your car window for a red-light beggar! 

Take out your keys & put a key inbetween each finger & make a fist (like claws). There is also a claw like device called "Tiger lady" that is legal in all 50 states. 

When approaching your car, look all around it before your unlock it...look inside before you unlock it! 

If you need to...be mentally prepared to use your vehicle as a weapon! 

If you are diving to the store and there's a crowd and a rukus in front of it...keep on driving right past it!  

Leave a car length between you and the car infront of you at a red light...this will give you some moving room if somebody approaches your car. 

Get used to doing these things all the time!


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2019)

Whatever happens do not let yourself be forced into your car fight to free yourself from your assailant.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Be aware of your surroundings!  Never roll down your car window for a red-light beggar!
> 
> Take out your keys & put a key inbetween each finger & make a fist (like claws). There is also a claw like device called "Tiger lady" that is legal in all 50 states.
> 
> ...


Yes, beware when you go to your car, here below two videos of the kidnapping of young woman who were killed by this kind of monster, murderous rapists who follow their prey.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 10, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Be aware of your surroundings!  Never roll down your car window for a red-light beggar!
> ...


Be smart about where you park as well. A well lit area. Preferably one with high visibility. Both by onlookers, and any cameras in the area. Also plan your route to, and from your car, and destination. Also mentally map out any escape routes you might need to take advantage of should the need arise.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 10, 2019)

When leaving the grocery store I always leave a heavy glass jar on top in one bag so it's easy to grab. 

If I needed it...it would be like hitting somebody in the head with a brick!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2019)

There is also another way of defense if the opportunity arises is to close the door on the hand of the assailant when he tries to force you in your car, it's a matter of seconds


----------



## Thunk (Nov 11, 2019)

When you get into your vehicle...*LOCK THE DOORS*!  Even before you start the car. 

When walking to your car...have your finger on the panic-horn button...attract peoples attention if needed!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 26, 2019)

I had already asked the question at the forum but i will ask again at this thread because I am not American: now do you lock your door? because I have often seen in some documentary on America that many Americans do not lock their doors? a chain also at the door is a protection because sometimes the lock remains the same especially for apartments after a tenant leaves the Place.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2019)

Dalia said:


> I had already asked the question at the forum but i will ask again at this thread because I am not American: now do you lock your door? because I have often seen in some documentary on America that many Americans do not lock their doors? a chain also at the door is a protection because sometimes the lock remains the same especially for apartments after a tenant leaves the Place.



Bonjour, Dalia. We do lock our doors and have chains, and we have peep holes so that we can see who is at the door before we open it. What you saw in documentaries that it is a practice not to lock one's door occurs only in remote country villages and small towns of farmers in which the inhabitants think that they know everyone in their neighborhood. The U.S. is a 3,000-mile wide country. Most of the population lives in coastal areas, with cities and suburbs, but in the interior, there are sparsely populated areas.

Greetings on this day in the U.S. that is meant to give thanks for what we've got.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2019)

Bonjour Lysistrata and  Thank you for the respond, it's true that the documentaries I was looking at were mostly in the 80s and 90s in the small villages and that some women were attacked at home by the attacker who had come in through the door that was not locked.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Women and girls should be taught basic martial arts. I once knew a woman who never reached 5' tall, but she was a blackbelt and was in consideration for the Olympic team. She could flip anyone. This knowledge is out there, it's ancient, and I don't see why it is not in widespread use.


Exactly spot on!
My sons enrolled in martial arts when they were young. Also I enrolled in the club but  I was  always in some kind of martial art club travelling around the country as I did.
After attaining my purple belt I was deemed suitable to teach women self defence... dirty self defence, a mans dirty stuff.
I was stronger, faster, and I gave them a good workout. Teaching them I am not indestructible was the first thing I taught them, men can be hurt... men bleed and feel stuff like ordinary humans... a lot of women at first are intimidated of a mans capability unless they’ve trained alongside a man.
After only a few weeks the women in my charge certainly raised their levels of confidence.   I’m proud of what help I gave them.


----------

